# The icanhascheezburger thread.



## Corry (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Corry (May 15, 2008)

Btw, these are courtesy of http://www.icanhascheezburger.com


----------



## monkeykoder (May 16, 2008)

GEEK!!!!!  Man I need to find me a cute geek chick it gets boring being single.


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> GEEK!!!!!  Man I need to find me a cute geek chick it gets boring being single.



I prefer the term 'nerd,' thank you.  :nerd:  

And I could say the same...except exchange 'geek chick' with 'nerdy guy'.


----------



## monkeykoder (May 16, 2008)

You know how hard it is to find a cute nerdy/geeky girl????  There are a lot more geeky/nerdy guys then there are geeky/nerdy girls in this world.


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

If I didn't know better...I'd think you were flirting with me.   

And people will soon realize that nerdy is the new sexy...I'm just ahead of my time.


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)




----------



## clarinetJWD (May 16, 2008)

Corry said:


>



LMFAO  That is quite amazing.


----------



## monkeykoder (May 16, 2008)

Corry said:


> If I didn't know better...I'd think you were flirting with me.
> 
> And people will soon realize that nerdy is the new sexy...I'm just ahead of my time.



I would be but you're on the opposite side of the country...  Also I'm not exactly capable of flirting I'm more what you call an otaku than a nerd/geek...


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

I'm not nerdy enough to know what otaku means.  I had to look it up.


----------



## monkeykoder (May 16, 2008)

I only remember what that word means when watching Densha Otoko.


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

I don't know what that is, either.


----------



## monkeykoder (May 16, 2008)

It is a japanese drama I watch when I'm looking for an upper.


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)

Don't ask me how I know this, But I think that cat's name is "Corry"...


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

OMG!!!! CAN'T BREATHE!!!! !


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Don't ask me how I know this, But I think that cat's name is "Corry"...




Which one!?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)

The 'I nap' one - what with all the studying and stuff


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

Ok, I think I'm done for the night.  I have to be up in 6 hours to drive 230 miles.  Yay for me!


----------



## ferny (May 16, 2008)

Can people not just go to the site instead? Or is that not allowed any more?


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

Ok, I SWEAR I'm goin' to bed after this!


----------



## lostprophet (May 16, 2008)

oh god not these again!

next we're all be posting in binary again


----------



## ferny (May 16, 2008)

--- .-. / .--. --- ... - .. -. --. / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . / .. -. ... - . .- -.. .-.-.-


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)




----------



## ferny (May 16, 2008)




----------



## JohnMF (May 16, 2008)




----------



## lostprophet (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Overread (May 16, 2008)

????
what happened to the catz?


----------



## Rachelsne (May 16, 2008)

A few I have made


----------



## lostprophet (May 16, 2008)

Quincy is not amused by all the cats


----------



## caspertodd (May 16, 2008)

Crockett and Tubbs think cats are cool!


----------



## lostprophet (May 16, 2008)

have cats will shoot them


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)

Ummmhh... pardon me, just one last question...


----------



## lostprophet (May 16, 2008)

dah nah nah 
dah naa naah


----------



## caspertodd (May 16, 2008)

Dr. Who... the protector of kitties


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)

...and his arch enemy...


----------



## the real slim aidy (May 16, 2008)

Cats, nothing but trouble


----------



## the real slim aidy (May 16, 2008)

exterminate all cats


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)

...but I like cats...






I couldn't eat a whole one though...


----------



## ferny (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (May 16, 2008)

She's either a pothead, or is just trying to keep the alien mind control rays from reaching her brain


----------



## Overread (May 16, 2008)

All these detectives and no Jack?


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> oh god not these again!
> 
> next we're all be posting in binary again




Have we posted these before?  

I honestly can't remember!   They have provided Joe and Sky and I with hours of entertainment in the past, just linking each other back and forth to the funnier ones that we find! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)

or Rebus


----------



## Seefutlung (May 16, 2008)

evil, 18% reflective, cat


----------



## Overread (May 16, 2008)

> _oh god not these again!
> 
> next we're all be posting in binary again_


----------



## Seefutlung (May 16, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> She's either a pothead, or is just trying to keep the alien mind control rays from reaching her brain


 
How do you know she's a pothead?


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

Overread said:


>





That last one reminds me of my other latest obsession! 

BARATS AND BERETA!!!!!






I'm obsessed with these guys so much I even blogged about them.


----------



## Overread (May 16, 2008)

this might explain some missing members!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)

I'll have you know that my member is full intact...


----------



## Antarctican (May 16, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> How do you know she's a pothead?


Ummmm, because she has a pot on her head?


----------



## caspertodd (May 16, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## Overread (May 16, 2008)




----------



## lostprophet (May 16, 2008)

Corry said:


> Have we posted these before?
> 
> I honestly can't remember!   They have provided Joe and Sky and I with hours of entertainment in the past, just linking each other back and forth to the funnier ones that we find! :mrgreen:



might of only been in the subscribers forum http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66295


----------



## ferny (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Seefutlung (May 16, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Ummmm, because she has a pot on her head?


 
Damn ... guess I miss those subtle clues ... well I'm a guy after all, not into details.


----------



## Corry (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Corry (May 17, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> might of only been in the subscribers forum http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66295



Oohhhh, that's right!  I'd forgotten!


----------



## [Woodsy] (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Corry (May 17, 2008)

Pthththththtttt!  I like my thread, thank you!  :greenpbl:


----------



## [Woodsy] (May 17, 2008)

Was just posted for comedy effect


----------



## Corry (May 17, 2008)

I realize that.


----------



## Hannahbelle (May 18, 2008)

My absolute favorites are the monorail cat ones...can't figure out how to paste them here!


----------



## ToddB (May 18, 2008)

There you go Hannabelle.  This is my first time seeing the Monorail Cat.  I love it!!!!


----------



## ToddB (May 18, 2008)

Here's another.  That's just wrong!!!


----------



## Antarctican (May 18, 2008)

.... :lmao: ....
^^^ OMG, I can't breathe I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## WDodd (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Hannahbelle (May 18, 2008)

ToddB said:


> There you go Hannabelle.  This is my first time seeing the Monorail Cat.  I love it!!!!



Ha ha!  Thanks!  So how the heck did you do that?  I tried right clicking, copy and paste...didn't work!
Other awesome ones are "monorail cat leaves the station" and one where monorail cat is picking up passengers...
Honestly, sometimes things on this site make me almost vomit I'm laughing so hard....ridiculous!


----------



## Antarctican (May 18, 2008)

Here ya go, Hannahbelle (found one of them)...


----------



## Hannahbelle (May 18, 2008)

Whee, I did it!  Only by saving it to photobucket...but whatever, it works!


----------



## Overread (May 18, 2008)

you can also right click and then go to properties = copy the address of the image.

then put [ img ] paste the address [ /img ]

without any spaces either side


----------



## Ajay (May 18, 2008)

Finally a thread for one my guilty pleasures!!! (It would not be wise to start threads on any of the others)

One of my alltime favorites:


----------



## Corry (May 18, 2008)

I read XKCD, and I somehow don't remember this one!


----------



## Battou (May 18, 2008)

Corry said:


> I read XKCD, and I somehow don't remember this one!



lol, my boss told me the other day I need to take more captionable pictures.



			
				IM session said:
			
		

> swordsmanofjdm (5/5/2008 3:10:13 AM): is that the watching you masturbate one
> cstdenis (5/5/2008 3:10:29 AM): ya. a classic
> swordsmanofjdm (5/5/2008 3:10:30 AM): yup I've seen it
> swordsmanofjdm (5/5/2008 3:10:44 AM): it's a mainstay on N-Philes
> ...


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 18, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## Hannahbelle (May 18, 2008)

Okay, so I think thermomiter cat and mythbusters cat are my new favorites!!!!!

How the heck does that cat look so much like Jamie????????  Absolutely ridiculous!!!!!!


----------



## [Woodsy] (May 18, 2008)

My current favourit... Specially for those who played the frankly legendary games Dune and Dune 2.


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 18, 2008)

Woodsy: never played the games, but the books are top notch.  I love that cat.


----------



## Corry (May 19, 2008)

An old fave:


----------



## monkeykoder (May 20, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> Woodsy: never played the games, but the books are top notch.  I love that cat.



Damned straight.  Herbert is frankly #1 on my list of Sci-Fi writers.


----------



## Corry (May 20, 2008)

I have officially seen all 261 pages of lolcats.  

It's a good thing school started back up and I started a 3rd job this week.


----------



## Roger (May 21, 2008)

lostprophet said:


>



geez I miss the 70's!


----------



## Battou (May 25, 2008)

Corry said:


>



I feel so inspired.... I had to make this





See it Bigger Here


----------



## Overread (May 25, 2008)

hehe but!





;must obey the voices!


----------



## Battou (May 28, 2008)




----------



## clarinetJWD (May 28, 2008)

Battou said:


> I feel so inspired.... I had to make this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's more:
Well Done, Medium, Rare.


mmmmm...


----------



## Battou (May 28, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> I think it's more:
> Well Done, Medium, Rare.
> 
> 
> mmmmm...




I was going to put "well Exposed" over the top one but it did not fit between her ears.


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 28, 2008)

Battou said:


> I was going to put "well Exposed" over the top one but it did not fit between her ears.



S'ok...got me thinking more delicious thoughts anyways :lmao:


(Brings new meaning to 'cat food')


----------



## caspertodd (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Battou (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## caspertodd (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## MelodySoul (Jul 17, 2008)




----------

